

With so many new top level domains launching, what should your strategy be? - 0cool
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/12/03/many-domain-names-launching-ones-register/

======
gesman
The strategy is to ignore the hype about all these worthless TLD's.

I surprised why no one (with extra cash) still haven't manage to launch a few
much more useful, short, 2-letter TLD's, such as .JS

.clothing ?

.museum ?

.bullshit ?

